# Bose AMP pin out diagram



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

I've searched HI and LOW and no luck. Any one got the BOSE AMP diagram that tells you what each pin out is for? I am trying to install an amp and sub into my A6 and I havent been able to figure out the remote on or which are speaker out wires for my HI/LO converter. Thanks.


----------

